# Configurer Mail avec un compte Live



## IAMMAYA (17 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous
Alors voila j'ai un soucis pour configurer ma boite mail avec Mail de Mac.
J'ai une adresse live.fr et au tout début j'ai donc chercher sur internet comment configurer et en serveur de réception j'ai mis pop3.live.com et en serveur d'envoi smtp.live.com

J'ai bien réussi à télécharger tout mes mails mais je n'arrive pas à les envoyer..

voila le message que j'ai lorsque j'essai d'envoyer un mail:

*L&#8217;adresse [COLOR="Green"]xxx[/COLOR]@live.fr de l&#8217;expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.

Sélectionnez un serveur d&#8217;envoi différent dans la liste ci-dessous ou*cliquez*sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte d&#8217;envoi jusqu&#8217;à ce qu&#8217;il puisse être envoyé. *


J'ai essayé de le configurer en fonction de mon fournisseur d'acces (neuf télécom) mais c'est pareil
Alors si vous pourriez m'aiguiller se serait pas mal 

Merci

Si tu mets une adresse mail en clair dans la partie publique d'un forum, tu vas te faire pourrir la boite mail correspondante de spams ! Cela dit, les applications "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle. On déménage.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il faudrait que tu indiques éventuellement comment tu as paramétré ton serveur SMTP, puisque c'est là qu'est le problème (plutôt que de donner en clair l'adresse de messagerie). 

Éventuellement, aussi, tu peux commencer par une petite recherche sur les forums (avec les mots clés "+live +smtp", par exemple) car c'est un sujet qui a déjà été évoqué à de nombreuses reprises et il est possible que tu y trouves des éléments de réponse plutôt complets.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, plus précisément de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!

----------------------
Note pour Pascal77 : 
Si, on fait la même chose (presque) en même temps, on s'y perd...


----------



## IAMMAYA (17 Septembre 2010)

Comment ça que j'explique comment j'ai paramètré mon serveur smtp ?


----------



## Aliboron (17 Septembre 2010)

IAMMAYA a dit:


> Comment ça que j'explique comment j'ai paramètré mon serveur smtp ?


Ben, par exemple, tu fais une recherche sur le forum, tu tombes (par exemple) sur un fil comme celui-là, voire sur la page dédiée du site Hotmail/Live, tu compares avec les paramètres que tu as saisi chez toi et tu nous expliques les différences constatées, tout ça, quoi... 

Bon, alors : 
- Serveur SMTP : ?
- Port : ?
- Authentification : ?


----------

